# waaAAAHH !!



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

... blew a 'potential' 199.5 in Open B yesterday.

Moved forward two steps when I left for the DoR. 

big OUCH, on a virtually flawless run.



If anybody's looking for me, ... I'll just be over HERE ===> 

cryin'




Ahhh well, *sigh* 

Like they say .. horse-shoes and hand-grenades lol


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah.. I was watching some similar things. Saw someone in Open A with a flawless run (well, almost.. 198.5) and then the dog got up and stood during groups. :doh: 

It was a good day for donation of entry fees to local Kennel clubs!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL, sometimes it kinda feels like the lottery >>> you don't actually PLAY, rather, you merely DONATE. 

C'est la vie, .. it's all for a good cause.


----------

